# See you at GLFF



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

Well kids,
Great Lakes FrightFest officially starts Friday evening!
We are anticipating appox. 375 - 400 people this year.
As of Monday, the Haunted House is assembled – waiting
for it’s occupants to fill the rooms!
Door prizes and raffle items are still arriving.
Today we start erecting the canopies, cook areas, speaker areas and so on.
We will have quite a few families arriving today.
This year besides the can food drive for St. Anne’s Parish,
Haunter’s Against Hunger is also excepting donations for the
Humane Society. It touches my heart to find out that several
attendees have set up collections at their place of employment.
I truly believe this year we will blow the tops off our current goals.
But don’t forget to bring your can goods with you! Every can counts! 
We are offering a total of 17 demos/seminars & make n takes this year.
If you want to come out and you haven’t register – please do so at GLFF Register
I need a head count! :0)
We are very excited to see our old friends and to welcome our new friends!
Remember – we run ran or shine! 
Come and Play with us!!!
Hauntingly Yours,
KkrazyKkaren


----------

